# [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 04.07.2017]



## taks (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir haben in den Fotografiethreads auf PCGHX etliche schöne Bilder von talentierten Fotografen.
Jedoch ist die Auflösung meist recht niedrig und die Bilder haben das falsche Seitenverhältniss für Bildschirme.
Sprich: Die Bilder sind nicht als Desktophintergründe geeignet.

Darum eröffne ich diesen Thread, in welchem die *schönsten* Bilder hochgeladen werden können/sollen.
Damit sie auf den Bildschirmen dieser Welt täglich bestaunt werden können 

Werden die Regeln erfüllt, binde ich eure Wallpapers im Startbeitrag ein.


Ich freue mich auf eine rege Teilnahme 



*Regeln:*

1. Die Bilder wurden von euch mit der Kamera aufgenommen. [Nachbearbeitet ja, aber keine reinen Photoshop Bilder oder sonstige Wallpapers]

2. Bitte nicht oder nur dezent signiert.

3. Bitte kein Offtopic. [Dafür gibt es Der DI-Diskussions-Thread]

4. Die Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen. [Anleitung]

5. Die Bilder sollen in folgenden Auflösungen hochgeladen werden:Wenn möglich in folgenden zwei Auflösungen -> 3.840 x 2.160 Pixel (16:9) und 3.840 x 2.400 Pixel (8:5). 

Gibt die Kamera nicht soviel her, bitte in diesen zwei Auflösungen hochladen -> 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel (16:9) und 2.560 x 1.600 Pixel (8:5).

Und *zusätzlich ein Bild mit 300 Pixel maximaler Seitenlänge*, damit ich sie in den Startpost einbinden kann.

*Achtung: Sind die Bilder grösser als 2 MByte wird die Auflösung beim Hochladen reduziert!*


Wie verkleinere ich die Dateigrösse einer Bilddatei:


Spoiler



Dazu nehme ich meistens GIMP (Freeware).

Das gewünschte Bild exportieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Bild einen neuen Namen geben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Qualität runter schrauben (rote Box). Je nach Ausgangsgrösse des Bildes muss hier ein bisschen getestet werden damit die gewünschte Grösse raus kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Warum diese Auflösungen?


Spoiler



Um diese zu definieren hab ich die PCGHX-Quickpolls durchstöbert.
Dabei wünschen sich die Leser folgende Auflösungen für ihren nächsten Monitor:
1.920 x 1.080 Pixel (16:9)
1.920 x 1.200 Pixel (8:5)
2.560 x 1.440 Pixel (16:9)
2.560 x 1.600 Pixel (8:5)
3.840 x 2.160 Pixel (16:9)
Dabei sind eigentlich nur zwei verschiedene Seitenverhältnisse (8:5) und (16:9).

Weil nicht alle so hochauflösende Kameras haben und um das Ganze übersichtlich zu halten, könnt ihr eine von diesen Varianten Wählen:
Variante 1:
2.560 x 1.440 Pixel (16:9) und 2.560 x 1.600 Pixel (8:5)

Variante 2:
3.840 x 2.160 Pixel (16:9) und 3.840 x 2.400 Pixel (8:5)




Anregungen oder Verbesserungsvorschlägen nehme ich gerne entgegen.


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*



*DI-Wallpapers:*



##################################################

Wallpaper #0001 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0002 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0003




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0004 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0005 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0006 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0007 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0008 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0009 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0010 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0011 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0012 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0013 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0014 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0015




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0016




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0017




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0018 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0019




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0020 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0021




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0022 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0023 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0024 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0025




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0026




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0027




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0028




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0029




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0030




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0031 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0032 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0033 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0034 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0035 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0036 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0037 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0038 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0039 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0040 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################


Wallpaper #0041 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

Wallpaper #0042 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################


Wallpaper #0043 - 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##################################################

​


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

_*Beispielbeitrag 1:*_


Mein Beispielbeitrag


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

*Beispielbeitrag 2:*


Mein Beispielbeitrag


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

*Beispielbeitrag 3:*


Mein Beispielbeitrag


----------



## Wired (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Punkt 2 bei den Regeln solltest du noch mal überdenken da man die Taskleiste an den Seiten und auch oben (wo ich diese zb. bevorzuge) positionieren kann. Und bei bestimmten Bildern/Fotos kann durchaus auch eine dezente als störend angesehen werden.

Aber sonst ist diese Idee gut.


----------



## Hideout (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Mal schauen.. so?


----------



## Hideout (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Hier noch etwas Sommerliches


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Nochmal was von mir


----------



## totovo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

So, hab auch mal was rausgekramt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

da sind wir dabei...


----------



## Hideout (14. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Landschaftspark Duisburg Brücke


----------



## Hideout (14. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Landschaftspark Duisburg Sonnenuntergang


----------



## taks (14. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Walensee, Schweiz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Ein paar bilder aus meinem archiv (Thumbnails im anhang)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was für Rallye-fans 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (24. September 2014)

Bitte löschen, Bilder wurden beim Upload verkleinert...


----------



## mayo (25. September 2014)

*[PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Noch ein Versuch mit der pcgames-App...

@it:
Bitte Post löschen.


----------



## mayo (30. September 2014)

*[PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Nachschub...
Auch hier, danke..


----------



## DOcean (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*



mayo schrieb:


> Nachschub...



Lies erstmal den Startpost bevor du hier wild Bilder postest....



> Wenn möglich in folgenden zwei Auflösungen -> 3.840 x 2.160 Pixel (16:9) und 3.840 x 2.400 Pixel (8:5).
> Gibt die Kamera nicht soviel her, bitte in diesen zwei Auflösungen  hochladen -> 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel (16:9) und 2.560 x 1.600 Pixel  (8:5).
> 
> Und *zusätzlich ein Bild mit 300 Pixel maximaler Seitenlänge*, damit ich sie in den Startpost einbinden kann.
> ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Ich pushe den thread mal wieder in der hoffnung, das noch andere was beisteuern können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den trabbi gibt es aber leider nur in fullHD.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

So, hab' da auch mal was...

Tiger and Turtel in Duisburg


----------



## taks (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*



Sleepwalker47 schrieb:


> So, hab' da auch mal was...
> 
> Tiger and Turtel in Duisburg




Sehr schön, nur schauen, dass das Bild <2MB ist, damit das Bild nicht runter skaliert wird 



.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*



> Sehr schön, nur schauen, dass das Bild <2MB ist, damit das Bild nicht runter skaliert wird


Ups, sorry. 
Jetzt sollte es passen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Ich belebe hier mal wieder...
Motocross in Thurm
FHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (22. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Hallo, jetzt wird es ein bisschen HiFi.


----------



## Hideout (22. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Und nochmal.


----------



## Mottekus (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Abonniert. Danke für die tollen Bilder aus Duisburg.


----------



## Mohssen (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Schöne Bilder!

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir 
Hoffentlich bekomme ich das mit dem Upload richtig hin....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*



Mohssen schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von mir
> Hoffentlich bekomme ich das mit dem Upload richtig hin....


Das mit dem upload hat schon hin gehauen, aber bitte diese bilder in den DI-Amateur oder den Di-Thread packen.  Hier geht es nur um selbst erstelle wallpaper. (die in verschiedenen auflösungen hoch geladen werden müssen)


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Oh, hab grad gesehen dass ich da ein paar vergessen habe. Kommen bald in den Start-Post


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Hi!

Mal probieren, ob ich's hin kriege....
Das erste Bild ist die Kaue einer stillgelegten Zeche in NRW. Das Zweite und Vierte sind unterschiedliche Bearbeitungen eines Ausgangsbildes.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*



taks schrieb:


> *Regeln:*
> 
> 5. Die Bilder sollen in folgenden Auflösungen hochgeladen werden:Wenn möglich in folgenden zwei Auflösungen -> 3.840 x 2.160 Pixel (16:9) und 3.840 x 2.400 Pixel (8:5).
> Gibt die Kamera nicht soviel her, bitte in diesen zwei Auflösungen hochladen -> 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel (16:9) und 2.560 x 1.600 Pixel (8:5).
> ...


​


Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mal probieren, ob ich's hin kriege....



Beinahe, bitte Auflösungen beachten


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Entschuldige; die sind so direkt aus meinem Hintergrundbilderordner - ich such' die die Tage mal in groß 'raus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

So, ich hoffe, jetzt stimmt's: ich hab aber immer nur eine Auflösung hochgeladen - wegen des Seitenverhälnisses.
Auch die kleine Auflösung hab' ich geschafft - 300 Pixelchen; steht jeweils vorne an.
Hoffe, sie gefallen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*



Du musst nurnoch die Bildqualität runter schrauben da das Forum Bilder die grösser als 2MB sind runter skaliert


----------



## misttian (12. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Ahoi!
Wie bekomme ich denn den benötigten Speicher kleiner?
Meine Bilder haben 4000 Breite und zwischen 3000 und 2500 Höhe bei ~3700 bis 5500kB und wenn ich sie verkleine bin ich immer noch über 2000kB.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Ich nutze entweder die Exportfunktion von Lightroom - man kann da die maximale Größe vorwählen.
Oder ich nehme TOP (Traumflieger Online-Picture)


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Bei den meisten Programmen (z.B. GIMP) kannst du beim exportieren die Qualität angeben.
Da einfach ein bisschen runterschrauben.


@Schienenbruch
Deine Bilder sind leider auch Runter skaliert worden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Oder Paint^^.
Ich gehe immer auf Pixel und geb 800 ein,dann bin ich so bei 200kb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 1600 seitenverhältniss beibehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Schienenbruch:wenn du da in der Nähe Wohnst,leben wir nicht weit voneinander   .


----------



## taks (16. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

*
Bitte den Startbeitrag durchlesen. Danke!

*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Hast Recht hab ich erst Heute Morgen auf dem E-PC Richtig gelesen.

Ich habe dann mal die Größen eingehalten.Mit Paint verkleinert.Größte Datei hat dabei 1.88MB Umfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das es so besser ist ?

PS.:@Misttian: Die Orginalgrösse des Bildes 5184x3456 und 9,2MB gross !
Paint tut es auch ^^.


----------



## misttian (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Mal eine Versuch von mir. Ich habe es auch mit Paint reduziert. Allerdings war es in der Auflösung 3592x2400 immer noch 2314 kB groß.... 
Letzte Woche war ich im Urlaub, von daher keine Antwort.


----------



## taks (30. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 30.08.2016]*

So, endlich mal geschafft zum Updaten. Sorry das es so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 30.08.2016]*

Hi!

Hier nochmal drei Bilders von mir: 

die Köhlbrandbrücke in Hamburg - mal anders (klassische Ansicht hab' ich auch, wenn sie jemand möchte....) 
die Oberbaumbrücke in Berlin bei Nacht 
ein Detail aus dem TGV-Bahnhof Liege-Guillemins 

Grüße


Jochen

P.S.: die Auflösung 3840 * 2400 kriege ich nicht 'gebacken'; auch Lightroom gibt mir nur 3840 * 2160 aus, muß am Ursprungsformat liegen; sorry.


----------



## taks (31. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 30.08.2016]*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> P.S.: die Auflösung 3840 * 2400 kriege ich nicht 'gebacken'; auch Lightroom gibt mir nur 3840 * 2160 aus, muß am Ursprungsformat liegen; sorry.



Kannst du die Orginale hochladen und mir den Link schicken? 
Dann skalier ich sie


----------



## Jobsti84 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 30.08.2016]*

Für die HiFi-Freunde unter euch. Selbst gebaut, selbst fotografiert.
Box nennt sich Easter.
Als ersten HDR-Versuch Anfang 2010 vor der alten Tapete mit EOS 1000 geschossen. Minimal Photoshop und fertig.

Jeweils links und rechts vom Motiv Platz für die Desktop-Icons, am unteren Rand Platz für temporäre Desktop-Files 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 30.08.2016]*

Von mir dann auch mal wieder was...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...geschossen bei der Havelland-Rallye.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 05.12.2016]*

Was von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 05.12.2016]*

Und noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 05.12.2016]*

Für die mopped-fan`s... ein winter-bildschirm...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 29.01.2017]*

Ich habe den Thread mal angepinnt. Das angehängte Foto hatte ich selbst mal als Desktop-Hintergrund.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juli 2017)

Na endlich wurde der thread mal an gepinnt. Das erspart einem das suchen, wenn mal wieder etwas passendes ins auge sticht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread [Update: 29.01.2017]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread mal angepinnt.



Danke 





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte auf 300 Breite anpassen, Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2017)

Hab`s angepasst...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2018)

Mein aktueller desktop-hintergrund. Leider aus dem letzten jahr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Oktober 2018)

Für alle Rallye-freunde mal was neues...


----------



## NightSurfer (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] DI-Wallpaper-Thread*

Kalifornien: Big Sur                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Hoover Damm              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Kalifornien: Big Sur 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2019)

Bitte den start-post beachten, also die bilder z.b. in 3840x2400 , 3840x2160 und in klein (300 mal xxx) hoch laden.


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bitte den start-post beachten, also die bilder z.b. in 3840x2400 , 3840x2160 und in klein (300 mal xxx) hoch laden.



Danke, sobald ich mal einen freien Abend habe aktualisier ich den Startpost.
Der Thread ging mir irgendwie unter ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Oktober 2019)

Na da reiche ich doch gleich mal noch mein aktuelles desktop-bild nach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. Oktober 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Danke, sobald ich mal einen freien Abend habe aktualisier ich den Startpost.
> Der Thread ging mir irgendwie unter ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Sorry für OT, aber ich konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen!


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, bei mir auch.  Nutzt die Forensoftware etwa Timestamps vom Client, oder wie geht das?


----------



## taks (17. Oktober 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es 


Spoiler



ist


Spoiler



nur


Spoiler



die


Spoiler



Signatur


----------



## kero81 (17. Oktober 2019)

Neeeeeeein! voll drauf reingefallen!


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2019)

*Alghero Sunset* als 1920*1080 / 16:9 Format

Anderes gerne auf Anfrage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (18. November 2019)

Bilder welche den Regeln entsprechen wurden Vorne eingefügt.

Bitte die Regeln durchlesen, Danke!




taks schrieb:


> Werden die Regeln erfüllt, binde ich eure Wallpapers im Startbeitrag ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2019)

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal. Die Forensoftware ist diesbezüglich leider verbuggt.  

- Bilder werden ab einer bestimmten Größe neu kodiert, jedoch nicht genau ab 2MB.

- Die Bilder werden unabhängig von der Dateigröße (!!!) auch ab bestimmten Auflösungen neu berechnet

- Beim neu kodieren wird die Auflösung verringert, und dabei ist nicht genau vorhersehbar, wo diese dann landet.

- Das interessanteste: Die Bilder werden neu komprimiert. Und zwar auch, wenn die Dateien dadurch größer werden! 


Ich habe selbst ausprobiert, dass es möglich ist, Bilddateien von weniger als 2MB hochzuladen, die jedoch eine hohe Auflösung haben, und das Forum manipuliert diese dahingehend, dass sie hinterher eine geringere Auflösung haben aber plötzlich mehr als 2MB groß sind. 
Das ist natürlich vollkommener Schwachsinn, aber den Hersteller scheint es nicht zu interessieren.



Daher plädiere ich dafür, diese Regel fallen zu lassen oder zumindest etwas aufzuweichen.


----------



## taks (19. November 2019)

Danke für deinen Beitrag Stryke 

Mir geht es nicht unbedingt um die Auflösungen. Aber beide Seitenverhältnisse (16:9 & 16:10) sowie ein Vorschaubild mit 300px sollten im Beitrag dabei sein.
Sonst könnte man die Bilder ja auch einfach in WQHD hochladen anstelle irgend einer krummen Pixelzahl 
Oder was denkst du?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2019)

Ich habe gerade mal etwas getestet.  

Dabei konnte ich das Forum nicht dazu bringen, ein Bild von weniger als 2MB größer zu machen. Ich bin mir jedoch sehr sicher, das auch schon mal gesehen zu haben.

Was hingegen problemlos geht:  Ein geringfügig größeres Bild wird vom Forum vergrößert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Testbild ist auf meinem Rechner genau 2.895.871B groß, nach dem Upload ins Forum aber 2.957.504 Bytes. 
Das ist nun hier ein geringer Unterschied, ich habe aber auch schon mal größere Abweichungen gesehen.


Die Auflösung (4K) bleibt dabei unverändert. 
Das hat mich überrascht, denn ich habe auch schon beobachtet, dass das Forum die Auflösung verringert und einfach schlechter neu komprimiert.  Das waren allerdings auch größere Dateien mit höherer Auflösung.


*Edit*:
Gerade habe ich gesehen, dass das Bild jetzt nur noch 1913*1076px groß ist, bei 2,9MB.

Das Original hatte 3840*2160px bei 2,8MB.


Ich spare mir mal die Worte, das kann jeder von euch selbst beurteilen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> *Alghero Sunset* als 1920*1080 / 16:9 Format
> 
> Anderes gerne auf Anfrage



Anfrage: Hast du es auch in 5120x1440?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. November 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal. Die Forensoftware ist diesbezüglich leider verbuggt.
> 
> - Bilder werden ab einer bestimmten Größe neu kodiert, jedoch nicht genau ab 2MB.
> 
> ...


Also ich hab da null probleme. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du sehen kannst (das forum zeigt ja kbyte und pixel unterhalb des thumb an) ändert das forum nichts an den bildern. Ich komprimiere diese dabei mit 80% qualität.
 Vieleicht ist das anders wenn das bild gleich in voller größe dargestellt werden soll, aber das mache ich ja nie. (das wird bei mir sowieso immer ein vorschau-bild)


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2019)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Anfrage: Hast du es auch in 5120x1440?



Als 32:9 siehts leider sehr beschxx eiden aus...

Aus dem orig. 4/3 Format das rauszucroppen kommt leider ziemlich 
Sieht man kaum noch was - sorry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. November 2019)

Und wenn du den horizont auf die begrenzungslinie vom untersten drittel legst?


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2019)

Lässt sich machen - sieht halt (mMn) dann ziemlich bescheiden aus 

Wenn mir pluti sagt wie ich den Schnitt machen soll, gerne.


----------

